

CS5 Countdown is on - GR8K
http://blogs.adobe.com/conversations/2010/04/cs5_countdown_is_on.html

======
robryan
Of course you would, there is nothing wrong the feature in itself and even if
the applications compiled with it get rejected it will still cause a headache
and put apple under pressure to change their decision.

~~~
melling
At this point, there are plenty of Objective C developers. Apple doesn't need
to change its minds. A few years ago perhaps. There will continue to be a
steady stream of great apps.

What could happen is that a developer might get permanently banned for using
the Adobe tools, thus locking themselves out of the iPhone market.

~~~
bilbo0s
Yeah, that's exactly the scenario that has me really thinking that it is not
good to be the test subject. Maybe they start banning people instead of Apps.

Imagine your company gets banned. Not good.

~~~
robryan
Sounds a bit like adwords, keep well in line otherwise we reserve the right to
destroy your business.

~~~
confuzatron
Sir, are you or have you ever been a member of the Adobeist Party?

Just answer the question.

------
GR8K
\--------------------------------------------------

 _"So, what's all the fuss about the Apple proposed revised SDK license?

Yesterday Apple released some proposed changes to their SDK license
restricting the technologies that developers can use, including Adobe software
and others such as Unity and Titanium.

First of all, the ability to package an application for the iPhone or iPad is
one feature in one product in Creative Suite. CS5 consists of 15 industry-
leading applications, which contain hundreds of new capabilities and a ton of
innovation. We intend to still deliver this capability in CS5 and it is up to
Apple whether they choose to allow or disallow applications as their rules
shift over time.

Secondly, multiscreen is growing beyond Apple's devices. This year we will see
a wide range of excellent smartphones, tablets, smartbooks, televisions and
more coming to market and we are continuing to work with partners across this
whole range to enable your content and applications to be viewed, interacted
with and purchased."_

\--------------------------------------------------

------
hkuo
Apologies if this is off topic, but I found this particular quote worrying,
with regards to whether the Content Aware Filter would be included:

 _...you can find out on Monday whether these have made the cut for Photoshop
CS5._

As the most popular new addition and selling point of CS5, I feel a bit
mislead that there's a possibility it won't even make the cut. It's
essentially the only thing I would upgrade for.

------
GR8K
Here is a walk-through video of how it works:

<http://www.gotoandlearn.com/play?id=116>

------
invisible
My takeaway on all that is Adobe CS:

All of this can be yours for the low, low price of $700. No partial refunds
for defective or useless software.

~~~
bdr
It seems like you're saying CS is overpriced, but it's not clear how that's
relevant.

~~~
invisible
I guess you would think that if you only read the title of the HN article and
the part pertaining to the iPhone capabilities. I was commenting on the hype
surrounding CS that Adobe is perpetuating in that blog entry.

~~~
bdr
Still, your post was essentially "CS is overpriced", but more verbose. If you
have some analysis of their pricing (and why it might be wrong), share it, but
to just state your personal opinion like that is kind of pointless.

~~~
invisible
When is a valid opinion considered distasteful? They hardly mention ANY of the
features that are new in CS5 and yet they are putting out a new product and
hyping it up considerably (e.g. "In 3 short days, we will be launching what is
arguably the most compelling release of Creative Suite to date. I don't want
to spoil any surprises, but I feel this release is going to thrill designers
and developers."). Maybe it will be great, but I've had buggy/dodgy
experiences with all of the CS products through the years (non-hardware
related), and pretty much all of them stay broken until they put out a major
release.

For example, Dreamweaver has 0 FTP threading capability. Also in Dreamweaver,
you cannot drag-and-drop files to upload to the remote site. Dreamweaver also
has some trouble when you drag-and-drop files to the local site with putting
it in the right folder. There are just a ton of things I "put up with" when I
have no viable option but to use them.

~~~
bdr
Not distasteful, but lacking information. People around here are very
sensitive about the signal to noise ratio. (FWIW, I didn't downvote you.)

This latest post has a little more effort put into it, and I think it probably
would have fared better.

